# male & female?



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

does anyone to tell a female and male percula clowns apart? 
I have a pair in my tank though one of them is a lighter color and bigger than the other clown. The other clownfish is smaller and darker orange.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Clownfish are able to changed sexes from one another until a female spawns then that's it for that one, it is forever a female. The larger will is more then likely the female. 

Someone feel free to correct me if i'm off here.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Your right. Usually the largest one is the female


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the dominate bigger fish is the female, and of course the smaller, submissive fish is the male. If the female some how dies, the male can switch sex and become the female if a new smaller undecided fish is introduced... although the first few weeks can be a brutal assault on the new fish.


----------

